# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Anyone had experience with Hebel Powerfence system ?

## n0ahz0rk

Hi all, 
Am looking at purchasing a corner block with three street frontages, and require a decent fence to give privacy around two sides of the block. It's going to total about 50m or so, so i expect it might be costly... but have no idea exactly how much yet. 
I'll try to attach an image here to give a visual. If you can see the image, the red line is the location the fence is required.   
I came across the Hebel Powerfence, and just wondered if anyone had installed one (DIY) and had any tips or estimate on price..... I called one distributer who said they'd recently supplied materials for someone to do a 30m fence using this system for about $6000 - roughly $210 per linear metre (@ 1.8m high). 
I'm looking for something that has a masonry appearence, but would like an option of having some timber (or other material) slats in the top section to make it look less like a fortress. 
Anyway - any feedback or ideas appreciated. 
Cheers. 
n0ahz0rk.

----------


## autogenous

What is the life of this product?

----------


## Master Splinter

Every time I look at products that supposedly solve unskilled DIY problems, almost without fail they are priced at about the same level for materials only as getting a tradesman in to do the whole job for you. 
My DIY masonry look suggestion would be metal posts and rails covered in fibre cement sheeting on both sides, and a neat little folded metal cap on top.

----------


## n0ahz0rk

According to their brochure, the product has a 7 year guarantee.... At that price, I wouldn't want to be replacing it in 7 years. 
Does anyone have an idea what a brick wall type fence should cost to have built ?  
Is it less or more expensive to use the besser (or bessa) blocks vs regular bricks ? 
Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks.

----------


## PeteV

besser blocks are cheaper than bricks. 
besser blocks ~ $100/m2 
bricks            ~ $120/m2 
keep in mind though, you will be required to install foundations. 
hope this helps!

----------


## n0ahz0rk

Thanks for the estimates PeteV! 
For a brick or block wall (say 1.5m - 1.8m high), is there a guide for the size (width & depth) of the footing required ?   
I imagine it should be in the form of a trench that runs under the entire wall ? 
If I use blocks, do they need to have the reinforcing steel bars set into the foundation and running up the inside of the block wall ?  
Cheers.

----------


## PeteV

it really is dependant on your ground conditions, but for an estimate, i'd allow 300mm wide by 500mm deep. those estimates i gave are for single skin brickwork, or 90mm besser block. you will require either some piers or double skin to re-inforce your wall too at that height. hope this helps!

----------


## Black Cat

Before you dash off and sign the contract, check with the local government to find out if they have any rules about fence heights on street frontages - you may be in for a nasty shock.

----------


## Moondog55

> Before you dash off and sign the contract, check with the local government to find out if they have any rules about fence heights on street frontages - you may be in for a nasty shock.

  Usually it is 1500 maximum without permits and permissions which all add dollars to the quoted costs

----------


## Draffa

> besser blocks are cheaper than bricks.

  And both are cheaper still if you salvage them from a demolition (high-pressure water sprayer will take the mortar off) or show up at a building site at completion which has a pallet left over.  :Smilie:

----------

